# Trading Marion



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

Marion has done a great job for us, but personally I think we need to trade him while his value is high. Good SF's are easy to come by in the NBA, so I dont feel by trading him away that we would suddenly have a huge hole to fill. Not to mention if you trade him, his ginormous contract comes off the books, and leaves us with more money to throw at FA's. 

Ultimately for the SUNS to be a contender, they need to have a strong inside presence. Run-and-Gun offenses only get so far, look at the Mavs and Kings. Big men win championships, look at the Lakers and the Spurs. If you have that dominating presence in the paint, it creates havoc for the rest of the league. Big men like Camby, Blount, Dalembert IMO arent worth the money that they are commanding.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I am 100% against trading Shawn Marion.

You can check out Dan Rosenbaum's compendium on the main NBA forum, and maybe see why (though that's just part of it). Shawn is the consumate complimentary player, and even though his salary is fairly large the things he does on the court other than scoring - which he does well - are invaluable to this team.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

If we do trade him i want a all-star in return like Vince,AI,T-Mac otherwise i cant see us tradin him but though id rather trade Marion then JJ


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

T-Mac is the only player I could anticipate would justify trading Marion. I would not want AI or Carter even if it did not cost the Suns Marion.

Also, I agree that in no way should the Suns trade JJ. He is just coming into his own and has the talent to be an all star.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Shawn is the best role player in this league. You only trade him if you get a super-star talent in return, like T-Mac.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> I am 100% against trading Shawn Marion.
> 
> You can check out Dan Rosenbaum's compendium on the main NBA forum, and maybe see why (though that's just part of it). Shawn is the consumate complimentary player, and even though his salary is fairly large the things he does on the court other than scoring - which he does well - are invaluable to this team.


I agree. Marion is a guy you just dont trade. He scores, rebounds and on top of that is one of the better defenders in this league. Hes as well rounded as they get. With Amare developing, I think a bright future is ahead. This team could go very far with only a few small moves in the offseason.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. Marion is a guy you just dont trade. He scores, rebounds and on top of that is one of the better defenders in this league. Hes as well rounded as they get. With Amare developing, I think a bright future is ahead. This team could go very far with only a few small moves in the offseason.


I certainly hope the Suns keep their core together. Look at the top teams and most of them have at least four players who have been together a few years. It takes a while to develop good team chemistry and to be able to anticipate where a guy is going to be, when to expect a pass, and even where to be in position to make a rebound.


----------

